# How Often To Rotate?



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

How often do you guys rotate kibbles? 
Do you rotate after each bag? After 2 bags? Every 6 months?

With my 10 year old GSH Pointer I usually rotate every few bags, anywhere between 2-4 bags of the same and then rotate (while changing canned each case). With the new puppy should I rotate more frequent (like every bag) or less frequent (like every 2-3 bags)? Or does it really matter and mainly depend on how the puppy does with a switch?


----------



## BRule (Apr 20, 2010)

I rotate about every 3 months.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

depending how long the big bag lasts, usually every 2-3 months.


----------



## hortonnewf (Dec 27, 2009)

I have 6 dogs (4 English mastiffs, an almost 15 yo Shepherd/boxer mix, and a 12 yo beagle) and I rotate the kibble every week when the bag is empty. No stool issues at all for any of them. I give them a Tbls of canned food twice a day also with the kibble. I use a can a day of any quality canned dog food. So they could have Chicken Soup kibble one day with a Tbsp of Wellness Whitefish, Innova kibble with a Tbsp of Solid Gold canned on another day.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Once your dogs digestive system is acustom to quality kibble, it's easy to rotate whenever. Like the previous poster....I might feed Honest Kitchen for breakfast and then Evo for lunch and diner.

The next day I might do Evo for breakfast and Evo mixed with Orijen 6 Fish for lunch and diner.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I rotate after every bag.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I would say the best rule of thumb on rotation diets is: rotate as much as yur dog seems to handle well. 

For dogs that have a really tough time transitioning, use one food longer. 
For dogs that seem to transition flawlessly, rotate as much as you can! 
My cat gets a new food every bag, she does great this way. If she had a hard time transitioning, I would obviously transition less often, and do the transition slower. Since her body is so used to switching foods all the time, she can do it well in a matter of three days, rather than a week or two.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have 4 bags of evo right now and as soon as I am done with these I will rotate which should be around 2 to 3 months . Should last me this long at least 2 I am thinking! Now I looked it up and I did get it March 20th so its May 4th and I have enough for at least another month so yep 3 months worth at least! YEAH!


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

i just now rotated from orijen large breed puppy to orijen regional red, no stool issues on my 3 rotties what so ever, excellent kibble from an excellent producer, Champion Pet Foods. I hesitate rotating to a different manufacturer only because i am so satisfied with champion, i can go from regional red to 6 fish, then even to the acana products.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So, I have decided to start our pup on the Orijen Large Breed Puppy. I am pretty sure I will be switching him from crap to Orijen, so I will do it very, very slowly over a couple weeks.

If he does start having loose stools, how long do I need to wait to see if he can tolerate Orijen? A month atleast? More?

Can I give him a bit of canned pumpkin to help? A spoon full or so at each meal? 

Hopefully, he won't have any problems at all! :biggrin:


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

i think every pup is different, i switched over my rottie female from royal canin to Orijen LBP over a 7 day period, if i remember correctly she had semi-loose stool over the first 3 days when entirely on orijen then it corrected. Another puppy I had was on CRAP food kibbles n bits, then i moved her over to Orijen LBP over 7 day period, stool was loose longer (10 days), then i added some of the pumpkin supplement, Fruitables Pumpkin Digestive Supplement and she was normal after 3 days with the pumpkin. You are right though, switching from crap food over to Orijen should be a longer transition.


----------

